# Who has Fantails on here?



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

I would like to get aquainted with Fantail owners and breeders on here. I do not have any pigeons right now, but I definately do want to get some Fantails (I want both kinds- are they called "breeds" in pigeons?).

I raise show quality chickens, specifically pure Ameraucanas (not the hatchery kind) and Cochins. I love studying genetics, and playing with the colors, and creating new color/breeding projects. 

I also raise and train high quality barrel racing horses, nmbarrelhorses.com is my website. 

Horses are my first passion, and my business. Chickens are an obsession for me, I've been involved with them since my grandpa gave me a pair of American Fighting Game chickens for my 8th birthday, and they are my favorite hobby.  

I live in New Mexico, have been happily married for 7 years, and we absolutely adore our children Cami (2 y/o longhaired grey calico kitty) and her silly younger brother Kenai (very well behaved 9 month old Chocolate Labrador).

I would like to have fantails, and learn about showing them, perhaps even showing them... I'd also like to have some racing pigeons, though I don't know for sure yet because living in the boonies we have a LOT of predators- I would worry about letting them fly. hmmmmm...

My name is "Blaundee" after my beloved mare that I had for nearly 10 years, she died when we were both 25, 4 years ago.


----------



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, haha... I also have a mutt Pekin type duck that has decided that she actually likes me instead of just barely tolerating me. That makes me VERY happy


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

American or Indian Fantails??


----------



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

Big T said:


> American or Indian Fantails??


I am interested in both of them.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I used to raise fantails Standard/ american fans. One thing They are very rewarding raising and showing quality fantails. The fantail is known as the queen of the fancy. While little harder to raise some other breeds They Like I said are a rewding breeding. AS it is the idea to off set faults while pairing Where you do not want all your fans looking a like. Then lacing up the tail. set the birds down And watching them walk As they are to perform As a bird of action. to be judged. This is currently the breeding season And better for now to prepare your loft And this fall get the birds When most are done breeding the birds Have been selected And birds are then ready to sell. What colors are you interested in That will help in recommending a person to contact. Then race birds Same with them Except There is allways MANY birds for sale and a few are good and others are not. So a person should contact a good breeder that is willing to help. As you can not tell as well by looking at a race bird if it is any good Where the show birds YOU can.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have fantails


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I am specializing in fantails !!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have black saddle American.


----------



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

re lee said:


> I used to raise fantails Standard/ american fans. One thing They are very rewarding raising and showing quality fantails. The fantail is known as the queen of the fancy. While little harder to raise some other breeds They Like I said are a rewding breeding. AS it is the idea to off set faults while pairing Where you do not want all your fans looking a like. Then lacing up the tail. set the birds down And watching them walk As they are to perform As a bird of action. to be judged. This is currently the breeding season And better for now to prepare your loft And this fall get the birds When most are done breeding the birds Have been selected And birds are then ready to sell. What colors are you interested in That will help in recommending a person to contact. Then race birds Same with them Except There is allways MANY birds for sale and a few are good and others are not. So a person should contact a good breeder that is willing to help. As you can not tell as well by looking at a race bird if it is any good Where the show birds YOU can.


Thanks for the info!  I don't know what colors I want, as I don't really know pigeon colors yet. I like white birds, but don't know if they are a difficult color to breed/show (white chickens can be difficult to breed and to prepare for showing, need to be indoors so that the sun doesn't turn them yellow, and need to be fed certain diets.) I will read all I can, try to learn as much as possible, and this fall look for some birds to buy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi, I have American Fantails. I started with Red Saddle and Silver Saddle. I got 2 Black Saddle Cocks from pattersonK (a member here), and I picked up a Black Cock, Blue Check Hen and a Dun (khaki) Hen at a show......I wanted to play with colors. I now have just about all colors......All Black, All white, Blue Check, Black, Silver, Kite and Red Saddles, 2 new babies - all white with black tails - one with black wing covets, a couple with mixed color - black/Blue/white/red, and 2 new dun (khaki) babies.
I'd like to show, but there aren't any shows in my area


----------



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

There probably aren't any shows in my area either... the closest barrel race is ove 2 hours away, as is the closest city.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

How far are you from Carlsbad? Mickey Jackson lives there and he has American Fantails. There is also the Pecos Valley Pigeon Club in New Mexico. Joe


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

To show fantails 1 you can show at the different meets. Where they will be held. Would have to make the drive. 2 find local to stae level shows Most often an all breed show. There are district meets all over. And several fantail clubs. central fantail club, mid america fantail club. western fantail club, dixie fantail club, FOR american/ standard fantails. THEn clubs for the indian fantails also. ONE could join say the central Or another. And have the fun showing the birds. Agin what color or colors are you wanting in fantails.


----------



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

norwich said:


> How far are you from Carlsbad? Mickey Jackson lives there and he has American Fantails. There is also the Pecos Valley Pigeon Club in New Mexico. Joe


I'm quite a drive from Carlsbad, I live 2 hours northwest of Albuquerque, about 2 hours from the Colorado border. We went to the Carlsbad Caverns last summer, it was awesome and we plan to go again- if we do, I'll have to look him up!  I will contact him anyway, get connected. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## blaundee (Jul 24, 2010)

re lee said:


> To show fantails 1 you can show at the different meets. Where they will be held. Would have to make the drive. 2 find local to stae level shows Most often an all breed show. There are district meets all over. And several fantail clubs. central fantail club, mid america fantail club. western fantail club, dixie fantail club, FOR american/ standard fantails. THEn clubs for the indian fantails also. ONE could join say the central Or another. And have the fun showing the birds. Agin what color or colors are you wanting in fantails.


I really dont know about pigeon colors, what colors they come in or what the colors are called, so I haven't decided about that yet  I sure think the ones with colored tails and white bodies are very pretty!


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have American, Indian and Garden fantails.
Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I LOVE the second one! nice colour.....


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

We have fantails, but they are hobby birds, not show birds. 
While I know there is a "standard" for what the "best" is, I find that the uniqueness of my multi-colored birds is quite nice to look at, even if show judges don't quite agree


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

I have fantails too. Trying to get even more of them but they are hard to find.


----------



## Bigfandan (Jun 20, 2011)

I breed and show fantails. I am a member of CFC, MAFC, and EFC. I am also President of the Indiana Pigeon Club. I always try to help new fantail people as much as I can. 

Fantails are a breed of type and action, type being conformation and action meaning movement while showing. Color is a small part. In fact, the pied class is one of the toughest in the show..

Dan


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I have fantails too.....


----------



## eliben10 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have 1 American Fantail that mated with a Highflyer


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a fantail cock that i really cant keep at my loft cuz i dont have space, i would give it for Free but u have to send me a box and pay for shipping. its black and white i can send you a picture of it if your intersted send me a pm if you are. its 2010


----------



## firebird53 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi if your still interested in american fans i have many for sale. Look for my Thread firebird53


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone have fantails in harrisburg Pennsylvania area.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

First off congrates on wanting to get involved in this great hobby. I had Indian Fantails for a few years some years back. They are a nice breed to keep. The best advise I can give you and any other new person looking to start in the hobby or find birds. JOIN THE NATIONAL PIGEON ASSOC. They are a wealth of information. They put out a nice quarterly bulletin that would put lots of magazines to shame. Once a year they put out a membership list of where members live and what they raise. You would be surprised how many pigeon folk are in New Mexico and Colorado. I am over here in Okla. and have seen lots of them from that part of the world at shows before. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

*fantails*

hi all, i have indian fantails ,american fantails,here in east tn.


----------



## salenahaas (Apr 9, 2012)

*Fantails*

Hello. I saw some of the old ads for fantails and photos. Would anyone have indian fantails in the Harrisburg or surrounding area? I am located in Elliottsburg, about 45 minutes from Harrisburg. Thanks!


----------



## fancycritter (Apr 26, 2012)

*Good Quality Indian Fantails.*

I have several very good show quality fantails. Pairs or singles. If interested please email [email protected]. I do ship express mail.


----------



## salenahaas (Apr 9, 2012)

I will e-mail you. I really would like to find someone local to see them up front and also save ALOT on the shipping costs and box.


----------



## salenahaas (Apr 9, 2012)

Reading these old postings, does anyone have indian fantails around the Harrisburg or York/Lancaster / or Carlisle Pa areas??????????? Looking for a pair.


----------

